# Looking for....USC Screenwriting Undergrad



## Lucycat151 (Jan 30, 2020)

Looking for a current or former USC writing for film/television student that could answer a few questions about the 1st and 2nd year classes.  How gen ed requirements are scheduled, hours per semester, etc.


----------

